# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  cho hỏi về cách đấu dây và setup CTHT trên Mach3 USB?

## chienbinh552

Em thử đấu chân NC vào IN1 của Mach3, chân COM vào GND của nguồn 24v và setup trên phần mềm thì enable trục X nhưng khai báo pin và port thì em không biết vì Mach3 USB không có số chân. Em cũng thử nhiều cách mà CTHT vẫn chưa kết nối đc, đèn trên Mach3 cũng ko nháy. Mong mấy bác giúp em, em còn đang là sinh vên đang mò mẫm mong mấy bác thông cảm. Xin cảm ơn trước ạ.

----------


## chienbinh552

hiện tại em đã setup thành công trên Mach3, nhưng khi nhấn CTHT thì đèn trên Mach3 ko nháy, mong mấy bác chỉ cho em biết là em sai chỗ nào ạ?

----------


## kzam

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-out-Board-BOB

vào đây tham khảo bác nhé

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Bác cho em hỏi, mạch này có chạy được trên win10 x64 không vậy?

----------

